# A Very Rosie Christmas



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Rosie Thomas
A Very Rosie Christmas

Release Date November 24, 2008
Genre
Pop/Rock
Christmas
Styles
Alternative Pop/Rock
Alternative/Indie Rock

3


----------

